# A couple new pens



## Cody Killgore (Oct 22, 2013)

My first thread of the new forum software!!! I made a coupla pens this past weekend. They are not perfect. Don't mind the awesome fit on the spalted beech one up at the top. I've been trying to get better at taking pictures of things. Still a long way to go. I need to try some other backdrops other than white.

First one is honduran rosewood burl with some sapwood














Second one is a piece of the spalted beech root that I cut from back behind my house. I had a slight miscalculation issue with this one. I'm gonna get around to fixing it at some point.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 22, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Super nice!! They say a gradient background is the way to go. Eric suggested one from Amazon



Thanks! I need to find that.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 23, 2013)

They both look great !!! This new WB will take a while to navigate lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2013)

They look good Cody! The white background looks fine to me as well. It doesn't take away from your pens. Look at Les's photos. He generally uses a white background and his are always spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Oct 24, 2013)

They look great, Cody. Very nice woods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome pens
love the holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice pens!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I had a hard time getting the rosewood to show up in a picture. Still not quite all there. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justturnin (Oct 24, 2013)

Those look great. Yea, fix that Beech, it looks great. 

What is the Rollerball? Is that a Jr Statesman?


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow, that rosewood one looks amazing! What did you finish them with? CA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 24, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Those look great. Yea, fix that Beech, it looks great.
> 
> What is the Rollerball? Is that a Jr Statesman?



Thanks! That thing is a monster!! Lol. I had no idea. I just saw these 6 or 7 white boxes and the picture on them looked awesome. Little did I know the kit was like $50, LOL! It is a Majestic. 

I think it's this one:
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/product/PSI103.html



ChrisN said:


> Wow, that rosewood one looks amazing! What did you finish them with? CA?



Thanks! Yes, they are both CA finished.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 24, 2013)

Ahh, yea, I got a Majestic in a PITH swap and it is a beast. I just ordered a Black TI/Rhodium one for my gator jaw with Silver shavings from Josh. It will be my first full sized pen.

You did great. Your CA finish is awesome, hard to believe you just started on pens but I guess your time w/ knives has given you an attention to detail most lack when they start out.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 24, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Ahh, yea, I got a Majestic in a PITH swap and it is a beast. I just ordered a Black TI/Rhodium one for my gator jaw with Silver shavings from Josh. It will be my first full sized pen.
> 
> You did great. Your CA finish is awesome, hard to believe you just started on pens but I guess your time w/ knives has given you an attention to detail most lack when they start out.



Learning a lot from your thread and the link you posted! I just got some pieces of corian, a dead center, and a center drill bit. Time to get even more OCD about it. :D


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 1, 2013)

You sure did two great looking pieces of timber justice with excellent Form, Fit and Finish along with a great choice of components and plating to show off the maximum amount of timber.
Well done Cody!
BTW, great photos too, just needed to be cropped a bit.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks you found new hobby! Great work, i like HRB pen. 
White background, it hurt my eyes :confused:.
Hope you will still produce knives....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! No worries Molokai, I just attempt turning on the weekends and in spare time :) Most of my time is still devoted to knives.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks guys! No worries Molokai, I just attempt turning on the weekends and in spare time :) Most of my time is still devoted to knives.


 
Not for long with pens like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 2, 2013)

The photo's....

Try a smoked piece of glass, with a black background....diffuse the light so it doesn't end up with any glare.
You will have to Photoshop all the dust particles out though, seems that no amount of wiping gets them all and everything will be seen against the black background.


The pens are awesome! Fit-n-finish are top notch!!




Scott (time change coming....ahh crap) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------

